

Storytelling: what story should I tell? Part II - abarrera
http://blog.press42.com/index.php/2012/11/07/storytelling-video-pitch-part2/

======
rilinho
talking to users is an incredibly important exercise, though its not exactly
straight forward how to approach it - i.e. what questions to ask to get to
those "golden nuggets" of their problem or way they look at your product or
service...

Great start delving into this topic, it would be great to see your thoughts
about how to approach the user exploration more!

~~~
abarrera
That's definitely a great topic. I'll write a piece on that too :) Thanks!

